# ماهى ال Classification Societies



## Eng-Maher (30 يناير 2009)

ماهى ال Classification Societies 








ABS American Bureau of Shipping 


BV Bureau Veritas



CCS China Classification Society

DNV Det Norske Veritas
GL Germanischer Lloyd
KR Korean Register of Shipping
LR Lloyd's Register
NK Nippon Kaiji Kyokai (ClassNK)
RINA Registro Italiano Navale
RS Russian Maritime Register of Shipping



الرابـــــــــــط

http://rapidshare.com/files/191480345/Class_WHY_and_HOW.rar.html​


----------



## ananadir (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس عالمعلومة


----------



## gobs (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا بس الرابط مش شغال
ممكن تعيد رفعه تانى 
1000 شكر على مجهودك


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 مايو 2009)

فعلا انا بعد ما رفعته واخد فتره الظاهر انه فصل
ان شاء الله هرفعه تانى


----------



## virtualknight (22 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (18 يوليو 2011)

باشمهندس ماهر واحشني كتير

للإضافة : تم زيادة عدد هيئات التصنيف في الإتحاد IACS إلى 12 عضوا بعد إعتماد عضوية :
- هيئة التصنيف الكرواتي
-هيئة التصنيف الهندي 

ليصبح هيكل إتحاد هيئات التصنيف كما يلي :
American Bureau of Shipping
ABS
Bureau Veritas
BV
China Classification Society
CCS
*Croatian Register of Shipping*
*CRS*
Det Norske Veritas
DNV
Germanischer Lloyd
GL
*Indian Register of Shipping*
*IRS*
Korean Register of Shipping
KR
Lloyds Register of Shipping
LR
Nippon Kaiji Kyokai
NK
Registro Italiano Navale
RINA
Maritime Register of Shipping
RS

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 يوليو 2011)

اخويا هيثم اين انت يا رجل .. الحمد لله انك بخير وشكرا جدا على الاضافه وان شاء الله سوف ازيد ايضا من المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع 

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## Haitham MagdyArif (19 يوليو 2011)

أنا موجود ونحمد الله على نعمتة وفضلة كنت مسافر ولسة راجع ومتقلقش مقدرش أستغنى عن قسم الهندسة البحرية


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------

